

Go nameless to your next conference - xrd
http://www.webiphany.com/2012/03/09/go-nameless-to-your-next-conference/

======
cbs
The only conference I go to with any regularity is defcon. I understand why
they don't want nametags, but this article makes me realize that there is much
more to it than legal issues. The idea of nametags is prima facie dumb. If
everyone had their real name and every alias they ever used listed on their
badge, it wouldn't have added anything for me because thats not who they are.
When I was looking for the registration desk, I saw a guy in a nerdy tee-shirt
in the casino and asked him, I realized that that shirt told me everything I
needed to know about him: he was there for defcon. Eventually we found the
convention center and chatted through the registration line. Every time I
leave defcon, I have a moment on the plane where I think back and realize just
how much fun it is to be surrounded by people awesomely enthusiastic about the
subject matter of the conference (even the vendors I met were). That's what
makes that conference unique and special to me, its why I care to go back (I
know there are others with the same attitude, but my line of work doesn't
bring me to those).

That's the kind of spirit that makes a conference worthwhile. I hadn't heard
of Wisdom 2.0 before this article, but between the article and some poking
around on the web, its seems like a lot of people there are using it as an
opportunity to sell themselves. Why would someone even go if that their goal?
Do they really think they can pitch the pants off of Eric Schiermeyer in such
a way nobody else there will, nor can be done over email? If selling something
is your goal and you're not there as a vendor or on stage, your presence is
probably doing the rest of the conference a disservice. Its a shame that OP
had to buck the nametag trend to have the type of experience everyone there
should have.

~~~
khafra
I wonder if we've ever talked at Defcon.

~~~
cbs
Maybe, but how could we ever know ;) Unless you're the one defcon guy who's
business card I've still held onto, with the hilariously vague job title of
"scientist".

------
corin_
One of the main points here is (mentioned a couple of other times):

> _I have my namelessness to thank for stopping me from using my moment with
> Evan to get somewhere with him._

Do you really? With your name covered up you could still intoduce yourself and
pitch... and with your name showing you could still introduce yourself with
your name and ask him about Nebraska. It just happens that your decision not
to reveal your name happened at the same time, and for similar reasons, as
deciding not to pitch people - there's no required dependency between them.

~~~
cbs
It wasn't just two things that happened. I think he is saying that through the
namelessness experiment, he gained the insight that made him decide not to
pitch. It didn't physically stop him, but it was a necessary precursor.

------
talmand
And then when everyone has decided to go nameless at conferences I shall wear
a shirt with my name and contact info I plan to share. That way I will stand
out from the crowd and everyone shall remember me.

~~~
xrd
The nameless mob will probably tear that shirt off you if you do that. Not
having a name often gives people freedom to do naughty things.

~~~
khafra
Write your name and contact information on a Guy Fawkes mask and wear that.
They'll be too confused to do anything.

------
ChuckMcM
Letting go of your self to be present in the moment is a good thing to
practice. Not putting your name on your badge helps remind you of that goal.

I've done this a number of times for various reasons (I should have done it at
the RSA conference but alas hindsight). I know its wrong to be amused at
someone's discomfort but I admit that I do chuckle when someone is trying to
cop a look at my badge to decide if its worth their time to talk try to engage
me in conversation. Sometimes when they do decide to I'll ask them what it was
that made them choose to engage. That has started some interesting
conversations too.

~~~
zem
as someone who has trouble remembering names, i truly hope this idea doesn't
catch on. i have never looked at someone's badge to see if they were worth
talking to; i have very frequently done so because i have talked to them
earlier, and remember who they are, but not their name.

------
mkoryak
i have to ask. who is chris dawson? i am suppose to know this, but i dont.

~~~
xrd
You aren't supposed to know that, unless you say you are. I'm not really that
important, and remembering that was really fun for four days.

------
alabut
It sounds like working at certain types of tech companies forces insights that
I usually hear from overworked Wall Street types.

The reference to Eric Schiermeyer and the Buddhist monk is interesting because
the only other time I heard about someone at an industry event talk openly
about Zen and mindfulness was also from another Zynga employee, one of the M&A
guys speaking at a 500 Startups event on health and well-being. He alternated
between being hilarious and insightful and had the room totally cracking up at
his observations about startup life.

~~~
gojomo
I look forward to Zynga's forthcoming _EnlightenmentVille_ , which when
completed, leaves the player immune to any cravings to play Zynga games.

------
hn_should
"Why I'm going nameless at my next conference and _you should too_ "

